# have you been in a show



## lionheadhope (May 4, 2010)

i guys are you all pawfect with your hoomans mine is ill real bad so to make her feel better i fort evryone could write about there expiriances in compatitians like best groomed it would make her so happy if u could i am sad to see her so ill her mum has to clean me out. today was the first day i could see her her mommy took me out my cage and put me in mummys arms it was nice to see her so i fort i could get a topic with you. please post a photo of you there if u got one



love blossom


----------



## hartleybun (May 5, 2010)

i iz sorry dat your hoomin is ill. my husbun, hartley the secondis an ex show bunny. cos one of his sisters kept winning and he didnt win, he retired. when my old husbun died i was lonely and me hoomin went and got hartley. he wanted to retire to the countryside. sorry but i do not have any pics of him. probably cos his sister was doing all the winning and getting all the pics.

my hoomin thinks dat you is cute and fluffy. dont she know a bad hare day???

love from roxy


----------



## sparney (May 8, 2010)

poor hoomin!!!!!
my mommys avatar is a picture of me so you can see that there.

get well soon hoomin
from barney x


----------



## lionheadhope (May 8, 2010)

my hoomans felling a bit better but she still really ill she happy cos of your posts!:hugsquish:


----------



## lionheadhope (May 8, 2010)

tell your hooman i said tanks i know lol

:big wink:


----------



## sparney (May 16, 2010)

i have been shown how to o showin posishun but i like to eat carrots more and i wanna go showin it shounds fun.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 10, 2010)

me been in show me always come third, but me old granny and has retired now


----------

